# Fetching metadata signature for 8-1-RELEASE from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.



## naguz (Sep 12, 2010)

I seem to have a problem with freebsd-update that I canÃ¦t fully understand. It finds the server first (before I answer y), bet then doesnÃ¦t find it after all. I sthere something wrong wrong with the signing of the metadata on the server, or have the keys changed, and I need to import the new ones from somewhere? Full output:


```
[root@osserver ~]# freebsd-update -r 8-1-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/base src/bin src/cddl src/contrib src/crypto src/etc
src/games src/gnu src/include src/krb5 src/lib src/libexec src/release
src/rescue src/sbin src/secure src/share src/sys src/tools src/ubin
src/usbin world/base world/dict world/doc world/manpages

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/catpages world/games world/info world/lib32 world/proflibs

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 8-1-RELEASE from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8-1-RELEASE from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8-1-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8-1-RELEASE from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2010)

What is the output of `uname -a`
? 

There are platform/version restrictions on freebsd-update.


----------



## naguz (Sep 12, 2010)

```
[root@osserver ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD osserver.bluecom.no 8.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Mon Jul 12 20:55:11 UTC 2010     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## naguz (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorted it out. Seems like it was just a typo.  freebsd-update -r 8-1-RELEASE upgrade should have been *8.1*


----------

